# Hairloss



## Dan 45 (Aug 16, 2012)

Im 23 and have been slowly receeding for the last 2 years or so.

It's not too bad atm but I have seen it get worse over the years.

Anybody know of any hair creams/ shampoos etc that can help slow down the effects of Male pattern baldness?


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Don't know much (anything) on the subject... just that you might want to look in to dutasteride or finasteride. I only know of these from doing research on acne (acne and hair loss can be caused by raised DHT)


----------



## SkinnyJ (Apr 21, 2012)

The only thing that will help is fina if you're brave enough to use it.

Going bald sucks :thumbdown:


----------



## sigarner (Mar 26, 2013)

I assume Regain doesn't work?


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

I was watching something on one of the shopping channels miracle something it's called. They had a bald guy on there then with this brush thing they painted on this powder stuff and it totally filled out the bald patches.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

Finasteride is supposedly one of the few methods that does work in terms of limiting/stopping male pattern baldness, but f*ck using that after the sh*t I've read about it.


----------



## auralex87 (Jul 9, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Finasteride is supposedly one of the few methods that does work in terms of limiting/stopping male pattern baldness, but f*ck using that after the sh*t I've read about it.


what have you read about it mate ?

i have been using it for the past 2 months and have zero side effects.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

auralex87 said:


> what have you read about it mate ?
> 
> i have been using it for the past 2 months and have zero side effects.


Messes with the prostate... better have a root around and let us know :lol:


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Apparently get a cow to lick the bald bits and it rejuvanats it


----------



## jason7474utd (Oct 12, 2010)

Grade and 3 mate you cant fight it just embrase it


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

auralex87 said:


> what have you read about it mate ?
> 
> i have been using it for the past 2 months and have zero side effects.


Aside from the previously mentioned prostate issues it also can cause heart issues, liver issues, fertility and libido issues and impotence.

Coming to think of it... All those thinks can happen through AAS use which I do.

I think the main reason I wouldn't touch it is down to the fact that with the gear I can accept the sides as a trade for the mass. Going bald however is something I've just accepted as my hair started thinning when I was 19 and I've always had my hair short as f*ck... All in all for me the gear is worth the sides but finasteride really isn't.


----------



## auralex87 (Jul 9, 2011)

2004mark said:


> Messes with the prostate... better have a root around and let us know :lol:


ill pass on that one :lol:


----------



## auralex87 (Jul 9, 2011)

AK-26 said:


> Aside from the previously mentioned prostate issues it also can cause heart issues, liver issues, fertility and libido issues and impotence.
> 
> Coming to think of it... All those thinks can happen through AAS use which I do.
> 
> I think the main reason I wouldn't touch it is down to the fact that with the gear I can accept the sides as a trade for the mass. Going bald however is something I've just accepted as my hair started thinning when I was 19 and I've always had my hair short as f*ck... All in all for me the gear is worth the sides but finasteride really isn't.


my hairs been thining slowly for about 3 years and i just cant face going bald man,i have used in in the past for about 6 months and didn't have any side effects then either,i'm planing on stopping on it now so will see how it goes in the long run all i no is it works ! can allready see new hairs forming all around the front area of my scalp and my hair is no longer falling out like it used to (in shower etc) it probably depends person to person on the side effects like most things,for how cheap it is i realy do think its worth giving a go mate you could allways stop using if sides did occur ?


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

I'm the same op I'm 23 An have slowly been going bald.

I have found something that is making my hair more thicker though, holland and Barrett sell hair tablets, called mega vitamins and minerals for hair. Get the the mega strong ones.

I think they have slowed my hair loss down a lot


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

andyhuggins said:


> Apparently get a cow to lick the bald bits and it rejuvanats it


lol i read an article on that in the 80s so it might be true if your saying it today.


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

Why don't u check out what Wayne Rooney did to get hair...

Me personally I think guys with very short Hair or shaved head is Very Sexy ..

:rockon:


----------



## auralex87 (Jul 9, 2011)

Meadow Mix said:


> Why don't u check out what Wayne Rooney did to get hair...
> 
> Me personally I think guys with very short Hair or shaved head is Very Sexy ..
> 
> :rockon:


not if you own a big head :lol:

rooney is on finasteride or dutasteride its what they give you after a transplant


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

andyhuggins said:


> Apparently get a cow to lick the bald bits and it rejuvanats it


The animal kind, right?


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Meadow Mix said:


> Why don't u check out what Wayne Rooney did to get hair...
> 
> Me personally I think guys with very short Hair or shaved head is Very Sexy ..
> 
> :rockon:


Hello there little miss and your name is..? :lol:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

auralex87 said:


> not if you own a big head :lol:
> 
> rooney is on finasteride or dutasteride its what they give you after a transplant


Iv got loads of it as I was gonna use it but iv decided to pass after reading up on it lol.


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

I was 23 when mine started going so I drew for the clippers and gave myself a grade zero, where as my brother spent hundreds on all kinds of potions and became obsessed with keeping his hair he almost became clinically depressed. He is now as bald as me..Best to have no hair than look like you have pubes on your head, or you can spend 30 grand like Rooney.


----------



## under (May 8, 2007)

I've now stopped fini and started to use topical spiro as when I looked back at photos recently I must have been squelching when I walked I was holding so much water. I could never get my abs through no matter what. But now there through all the time even when bulking. My face was like a football and shouldn't have been


----------



## BritishAssassin (Nov 26, 2007)

If it's gonna go, it's gonna go.


----------



## auralex87 (Jul 9, 2011)

IGotTekkers said:


> Iv got loads of it as I was gonna use it but iv decided to pass after reading up on it lol.


what's stopping you from trying it ? you can sack it off if you experience any side effects there's allways a small % of people that react badly to things you might not be one of them like me,not every one same mate


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

IGotTekkers said:


> Hello there little miss and your name is..? :lol:


 Hi .. Miss Mix ... lol

:innocent:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

auralex87 said:


> what's stopping you from trying it ? you can sack it off if you experience any side effects there's allways a small % of people that react badly to things you might not be one of them like me,not every one same mate


Word on the street is that the sides can last for life, not just the duration of treatment


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Jun 25, 2013)

ask your medic. are you sure it's not caused by stress? that one is a hair-killer, as one of my mates is getting bald at your age and because he neglected it now he can only stop the process, rather than reverse it.

ask your dermatologist if you can.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Meadow Mix said:


> Why don't u check out what Wayne Rooney did to get hair...
> 
> Me personally I think guys with very short Hair or shaved head is Very Sexy ..
> 
> :rockon:


Just shave your head mate. Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## Meadow Mix (May 27, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> Just shave your head mate. Enjoy :thumb:


 Hmmmm Neee tanx .. Am a Lady and Do like my Long Blonde Hair!! .. :lol:

But if my hair start to fall out ,, Yea I would shave it off!! ...


----------



## ASOC5 (Jun 10, 2011)

iv noticed that since running masteron on my last cycle my hair has been falling out since coming off not massive amounts but a noticeable amount in the bottom of the shower tray that there didnt used to be.

im hopeing its not that start of things to come id look a right **** bald


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Be very careful with dut and fina. They work but the side effects are very subtle creepers.

I would suggest trying minoxidil first. Get a generic from the usual indian pharmacies as it will be much cheaper.


----------



## harry93 (Jul 26, 2013)

Mix coconut oil and mustard oil. apply it your hair all over your scalp leave it on for a good few hours and wash it out after you'll see thickness in your hair immediately. But you'll have to keep using it for a long period of time and it will stop hair loss cause it will strengthen your hair follicles. Works for me no harm in trying


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

WTF!!! I would rather have a slug crawl over my head. Oh by the way that works :lol:


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Someone posted a good tip here a while ago - scrub your scalp with your fingers/fingernails in the shower. It gets blood flowing there, which DHT prevents. Minox and caffeine shampoo work on the same principle.


----------



## hotchy (Aug 20, 2009)

Only cure for hair loss is a mach 3


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

hotchy said:


> Only cure for hair loss is a mach 3


No it's not. Pointless post.


----------



## Hoddsy (Oct 9, 2008)

Nizoral twice a week seems to be helping slow mine.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

harry93 said:


> Mix coconut oil and mustard oil. apply it your hair all over your scalp leave it on for a good few hours and wash it out after you'll see thickness in your hair immediately. But you'll have to keep using it for a long period of time and it will stop hair loss cause it will strengthen your hair follicles. Works for me no harm in trying


Any one else tried this? Does it work?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Buy some spironolactone powder and mix it with alcohol. It doesn't dissolve in anything else. Put a few drops on your scalp twice a day and massage it in.

This is by far the most effective treatment as well as making dietary adjustments. I was thinning slightly on each side. Since using this and it's been probably 6 months now iv regrown what I had lost and its noticeably thicker. My barber regularly comments on it and can notice when I'm not using it.

If you stop using it you will begin to recede again. I also use Nizoral once a week. I actually mix my spiro with alcohol and alpecin after shower liquid. Works very well.


----------



## shieldsy (Jan 22, 2010)

Were do you guys buy your nizoral?

I'm going to give it a try, I found some on amazon is it the right stuff?


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Bensif said:


> Buy some spironolactone powder and mix it with alcohol. It doesn't dissolve in anything else. Put a few drops on your scalp twice a day and massage it in.
> 
> This is by far the most effective treatment as well as making dietary adjustments. I was thinning slightly on each side. Since using this and it's been probably 6 months now iv regrown what I had lost and its noticeably thicker. My barber regularly comments on it and can notice when I'm not using it.
> 
> If you stop using it you will begin to recede again. I also use Nizoral once a week. I actually mix my spiro with alcohol and alpecin after shower liquid. Works very well.


Where you get spiro powder from then?


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Bensif said:


> Buy some *spironolactone powder* and mix it with alcohol. It doesn't dissolve in anything else. Put a few drops on your scalp twice a day and massage it in.
> 
> This is by far the most effective treatment as well as making dietary adjustments. I was thinning slightly on each side. Since using this and it's been probably 6 months now iv regrown what I had lost and its noticeably thicker. My barber regularly comments on it and can notice when I'm not using it.
> 
> If you stop using it you will begin to recede again. I also use Nizoral once a week. I actually mix my spiro with alcohol and alpecin after shower liquid. Works very well.


noones gonna have access to spironolactone powder mate though unless they have some connections where to get that kinda stuff from


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

ash1981 said:


> Where you get spiro powder from then?


I got mine from alibaba. I paid around £100 for 100g (was in USD). I make mine a 5% solution and 5g lasts me about 6 months so its pretty cheap.



andysutils said:


> noones gonna have access to spironolactone powder mate though unless they have some connections where to get that kinda stuff from


Alibaba unless something changed.


----------



## Andy Dee (Jun 1, 2008)

Bensif said:


> I got mine from alibaba. I paid around £100 for 100g (was in USD). I make mine a 5% solution and 5g lasts me about 6 months so its pretty cheap.
> 
> Alibaba unless something changed.


ive looked at that alibaba a few times, but who can you really trust on there?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

andysutils said:


> ive looked at that alibaba a few times, but who can you really trust on there?


I know what you mean, I used someone who was recommended to me; SWAPNROOP, dulal mohato. Was a good service and its def legit cause it stinks like weed lol. If you've ever tried crushing aldactone tablets you will know the smell. Spiro is quite pungent.


----------



## MrsBusiness (Aug 1, 2013)

LOL,,,,,, so happy im a woman and dont have to worry about this,,,,,

Bless


----------

